# [SOLVED] SpywareBlaster 3.5.1 in Vista, does it work?



## Warfor (Jul 9, 2007)

I have Spywareblaster 3.5.1. 
These days I have installed my brand new PC with Vista Ultimate onboard. In all my XP-installs previously I have allways used Spywareblaster together with Symantecs NIS. 
I installed the combo in Vista also, but after a couple of days it tells me that Spywareblaster are "having problems" and will be shut down. And it surely is shut dead now.. 

So my question (excuse me if this is answered before but I did not find anything herein): Does Spywareblaster work with Vista? 

If the answer is no: What is the "best" prog. for spyware-issues to use together with NIS? (NIS is staying in my PC, despite heavy use of ressurses.) 

Please excuse my bad english and thank you for reading anyway, 

Warfor.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: SpywareBlaster 3.5.1 in Vista, does it work?*

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

I have just checked up and Spyware blaster is capable with all versions of windows


----------



## Warfor (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: SpywareBlaster 3.5.1 in Vista, does it work?*

Oki, thanks for a quick answer there, Go The Power! 

I'll try install that little spy-spanker again then, maybe its just the usual Win-stubborness.. :wink:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: SpywareBlaster 3.5.1 in Vista, does it work?*

No problems, reply back If any problems.


----------



## Warfor (Jul 9, 2007)

I feel a bit silly, but its workin' fine now. 

Dont know what it was, really.. :4-dontkno


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

No idea, glad to hear it is working


----------

